# Fairborn Ohio Bicycle Swap Meets for 2017



## Foxclassics (May 23, 2017)

Here are the dates for 2017 swap meets. 
June 3rd, July 22nd, August 26th, September 30th and October 28th
Links & Kinks, 1128 N Broad St, Fairborn, OH 45324


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 2, 2017)

It's tomorrow anyone coming ? weather looking great pretty chilly at last one .


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> It's tomorrow anyone coming ? weather looking great pretty chilly at last one .




YUP!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2017)

I will be there, and a buyer will meet me there to buy one of my bikes.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes I will be there!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 3, 2017)

Anything special today?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anything special today?




Got off to a slow start, but picked up around 9:30-12:00. Had a few people come in off the street to look around. Would love to see more and more people come!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm sure I'll make a couple, just wasn't in the cards this weekend


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anything special today?




Of all the bikes there, pre-war and post-war, this was the most unique and I thought it was really cool! Would have been a nice companion to my '55 Radiobike. It is a rare bike and worth a small fortune today in the states. Much more common in Britain. The 1985 Raleigh Vektar. I should have taken a pic of the bike there.

@Foxclassics did you see this one there? I don't think the guy was selling it, but showing it off. Darn cool! I grew up on the old Atari's, the sounds brought back some memories.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

How about some pics of the event itself? V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 4, 2017)

Always good to see everyone picked up this 30s blac


partsguy said:


> Of all the bikes there, pre-war and post-war, this was the most unique and I thought it was really cool! Would have been a nice companion to my '55 Radiobike. It is a rare bike and worth a small fortune today in the states. Much more common in Britain. The 1985 Raleigh Vektar. I should have taken a pic of the bike there.
> 
> @Foxclassics did you see this one there? I don't think the guy was selling it, but showing it off. Darn cool! I grew up on the old Atari's, the sounds brought back some memories.
> 
> View attachment 476621



yea I saw that there he was proud of it he should be


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

So the Vektar was the highlight of this one? I see this show has other dates listed. Seems like to me it would be good advertising to provide pics of the show to generate interest. With 98% of people having a phone that can take, and post, a pic I wouldn't think it would be too difficult?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2017)

In my opinion, yes the Vektar was the highlight. Lots of nice old bikes for sure, but that one stood out to me.

Could be we rather spent time talking with each other this time. We have posted pics of this swap in the past. But, for curious minds, I will remind myself to take pics. Lots o' pics next month.

Personally, I am quite thankful for a little more room in the garage and a few less items sitting in the backyard.

EDIT: I DID TAKE PICS! Really the inside of the shop, but it is really cool! I ordered some custom Dayton Cycle glasses that he makes. $10 each! [emoji4]















Some bikes I brought:

My 1961 Monark, which I knew probably would not sell, and went for a nice 20 mile bike ride after the swap.






The muscle bike I owned in jr high. My 2004 Micargi Hero. Came awful close to selling it.





1976 AMF I restored. This one did sell!





1960 AMC Flash, as posted here also.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Oldnut said:


> Always good to see everyone picked up this 30s blac
> 
> yea I saw that there he was proud of it he should be




Just think, one hard storm in the U.K. would do that little British bike in! I think it's neat to see a bike that was well cared for like that one was. It was really cherished by a kid 30 years ago to have survived in functioning order, with one of the boxes!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2017)

These were neat. I snagged this off the Facebook page, but he had these displayed on the counter. I'll have mine ready by the end of the week. Can't wait to add to my kitchen!


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 8, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Of all the bikes there, pre-war and post-war, this was the most unique and I thought it was really cool! Would have been a nice companion to my '55 Radiobike. It is a rare bike and worth a small fortune today in the states. Much more common in Britain. The 1985 Raleigh Vektar. I should have taken a pic of the bike there.
> 
> @Foxclassics did you see this one there? I don't think the guy was selling it, but showing it off. Darn cool! I grew up on the old Atari's, the sounds brought back some memories.
> 
> View attachment 476621



I missed that one. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> How about some pics of the event itself? V/r Shawn



I didn't take any pictures this time. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

July 22nd. Geez...seems so far off. I needz ma bike fixz...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes and its the same Saturday as Portland show too


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yes and its the same Saturday as Portland show too




Portland? Oregon? You guys are more dedicated than ME to fly out there for bikes!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 22, 2017)

Indiana


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 27, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yes and its the same Saturday as Portland show too



I Pick Portland!


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 29, 2017)

I know it's during Portland and I setup there Thursday and Friday. I will be at the Fairborn swap on the 22nd. I hope we get folks to show up. The remaining swap meets will be the last Saturday of the month.

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> I know it's during Portland and I setup there Thursday and Friday. I will be at the Fairborn swap on the 22nd. I hope we get folks to show up. The remaining swap meets will be the last Saturday of the month.
> 
> Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk




I will be there. I drive so much during the week, that I will not travel on the weekends unless I ride shotgun! LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Maybe we'll see pics of the next event.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll bring some stuff on Saturday morning. No pictures though..... don't want anyone seeing what kind of great stuff shows up. Besides my stuff is in the witness protection program... probably parted some stuff I shouldn't have


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe we'll see pics of the next event.




I will!


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 11, 2017)

Thinking about going to Fairborn on July 22.
I have five bikes posted currently.  If anybody going has any interest, let me know so I will bring it.
Cheers


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2017)

*Thought about going to Portland, not sure if I can or will.

Whether or not I find my NICKLE-PLATE LOBDELL MIDDLEWEIGHT RIMS will influence the decision...PLEASE PM ME if you have two of those rims! Needed for my blue Radiobike...*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2017)

My current wants and needs list, for either show:

All must have C6 or better condition chrome:

- Men's Huffman middleweight handlebars - Light patina ok, just not peeling
- 1950-1965 Huffman crankshaft - not peeling chrome or pits!
- Large Huffman middleweight fork cap, as seen on Dial-A-Ride, Customliner, Radiobike, etc.


----------



## Terry66 (Jul 21, 2017)

Didn't make it to Portland today, so I'll probably stop by Fairborn in the morning.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2017)

On my way in a few...late start

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 23, 2017)

partsguy said:


> View attachment 648833View attachment 648834View attachment 648835View attachment 648836View attachment 648837View attachment 648838View attachment 648839View attachment 648840View attachment 648841View attachment 648842View attachment 648843View attachment 648844View attachment 648845View attachment 648846
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



thanks so much for the pictures of the bikes and parts , allways nice to see the pictures of parts that are there , looks like I lot of good parts to buy . from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 23, 2017)

Looked like I good turnout , sorry couldn't get there this time


----------



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2017)

You're all welcome! I was still a little ditzy from my long, late adventures on Friday night. I had forgotten to plug my phone in to charge, so I had it charging in the truck until I could get pics. There were more people that were not captured on camera, earlier in the day.

I had some VERY important scores!

The turn out was fantastic! The largest turnout in a while. I was very surprised, since Portland was on the same day. From what I heard, Portland was a let down this year, so I saved myself a heap of time and mileage by staying local!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 25, 2017)

Was the violet fastback for sale ? If anyone could hook me up with their info I'd appreciate it


----------



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Was the violet fastback for sale ?




Yup.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 21, 2017)

*Bump for the swap this weekend!!*


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 21, 2017)

hope to make it this time,looking for a Schwinn Jaguar or fastback


----------



## partsguy (Aug 21, 2017)

I won't be bringing anything, I won't be able to stay past 10:00. I am being dragged to a toddler's bday party...and I am not all that great with small children...

On a positive note, the Firebird Trans-Am Nationals are back in Tipp City this Saturday, and the Lebanese Festival is also on - great food!!


----------

